# can my satinettes raise their young?



## topmop (Jul 16, 2012)

Hello

I got a pair of satinettes pigeons. I was looking around the forums to get some tips to keep them happy. And i came across a scarey fact that satinettes can not feed their young, so i guess they will starve to death. So i did more searching in forums and i found below comments from a fancier, He posted pics of his satinettes and mine are exactly similar. I am attaching the pic.

His comments are "i love my classic old frills, satinette is a general term, they are a nice little breed, easy to care for, raise their own young, regular frills are hard to breed and need foster parents, all depends on the beak"

So he is saying the pigeons in image are Classic old frills and can raise their young, Is it true ? Should i cool down ? I am so scared to think that their young will die with starvation.

Regards


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

hey there, what the guy is saying is "it all depends on the beak and how small it is"
i think if you want your babies to be raised and well looked after i think you should consider fostering, thats just my opinion i haven't raised satinettes maybe you should wait for someone who has raised them.


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

Old Classic Frills can raise their own young.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

the birds you posted looks like they can. Its probably better though to foaster them out if you can.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Those are classic old frills, the term satinette is also classified by colour for oriental frill breeders and Classic old frill breeders meaning the white heads coloured wings. Blondinettes would be a different body colour along with the wings. It really depends who your talking too. 

Those are indeed classic old frills, they can feed there own young and you have nothing to worry about. I myself have them as my main breed and have 15 pairs of them and have no troubles at all. You can also look at the standard and join the club by going to http://www.classicoldfrill.org/ if you look on yahoo groups there is also a group to join where myself and many club members are willing to awnser any questions. 

Or if you have any other questions just private message me and ill try and help you out as much as possible. I am registered as the Canadian Director. 

Thanks, Tyler.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

those were my birds in that pick and they did raise their own young with no problems, the modern oriental frills don't have the same amount of beak so they need fostered


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

My Satinettes look like yours and they did fine with feeding their young.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes those are the old style oriental frills that can easily feed their young. Mine are excellent parents and make good pumpers when you keep the feed in front of them. The term "satinette" is what we call white birds with colored wings and tails in oriental frills. "Blondinettes" are the other main color group which are colored all over.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

whats the diffrence between this and an old german owl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

tipllers rule said:


> whats the diffrence between this and an old german owl


The old german owl does not have leg and foot feathers.


----------



## DonsPigeons (Jul 27, 2012)

*Fostering*

Fostering is your best bet if you want a success breeding. It would not hurt. :0)


----------

